# Lake Victoria with Malawi Cichlids



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

Today I purchased 6 new cichlids for my tank and I have just discovered that 2 of the fish are lake victoria fish and the rest of the fish I have are Malawi. Is this going to be a problem? The two lake victoria cichlids are thick skins. I have read that they are only aggressive with their own species.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

What type of malawi (mbuna, peacocks,haps)?


----------



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

Most are Mbuna with a couple of haps, and the two from lake victoria. They have all been in the tank for almost 23 hours and they seem to be doing just fine. My Auratus though does seem to be swimming around the tank a bit more aggressively chasing off others.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Just keep a close eye and be proactive as long as they all have places to seek shelter


----------



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes, there is plenty of places to hide or find shelter. Here is a picture of my tank set up.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree I would keep an eye on them


----------



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

They all seem to be getting along well so far and its been a couple days. I will continue to monitor them. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

They look very young. They will be fine for now, but once maturity sets in things can be unpredictable. Monitor carefully over the next few months, pay special attention to your red zebras as they are likely to dominate the tank (with multiples its important to keep around a 1:4 m:f ratio, you are likely going to need to adjust later) Keep an eye out for nipped fins and be ready to remove a fish to a hospital tank at a moment's notice.


----------

